# New Healthcare Option for Those Without Cover



## UKinSpain (Apr 9, 2010)

As pledged in last year’s Healthcare Reform measures, the Spanish government recently announced guidelines for the new Convenio Especial (or Special Scheme). The Convenio Especial is a public health insurance scheme through which those who don‘t have access to state-provided healthcare can pay a monthly fee to get cover. This does not apply to state pensioners, workers, those who have exhausted unemployment benefits, those who registered as residents in Spain before 24.04.12, or their dependents as they should already have their own health cover. The scheme will be nation-wide, but managed by each autonomous region which will have the option of including different services over and above the basic package announced by the Government. Policy holders, including children, will pay on an individual basis and be able to receive access to public healthcare anywhere in Spain, regardless of pre-existing conditions. The announced basic monthly fee will be 60€ for the under 65s and 157€ for those aged 65 or over. However, prescription costs are not subsidised so it is likely you would pay the full cost. Further information will soon be available from your local health centre. The Healthcare Team (Health Care In Spain | Working through the British consulate looking to offer information on health care requirements for UK residents living and working in Spain)


----------



## cecilia (Mar 25, 2013)

This convenio especial is regulated by RD 576/2013 and you need one year if residency, and empadronamiento.

This is a very good choice for people who have preexisting conditions and those over 70 
/75 years of age, as for them it would be difficult to get healthcare cover in private insurance.

Here is.the link for the rd
Seguridad Social:Normativa


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Anyone know what is the 'basic package' ? Or a link to the government document ?


----------



## cecilia (Mar 25, 2013)

What básic package???? 
I posted the link to the government site in my post, that s the law that made this convenio come to exist.

To do it you need to have, as I said,
1 year of residency
Emoadronamieno
Pay 60€ if less 65, 157 more than 65

That is the only package 

/SNIP/


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

cecilia said:


> This convenio especial is regulated by RD 576/2013 and you need one year if residency, and empadronamiento.
> 
> This is a very good choice for people who have preexisting conditions and those over 70
> /75 years of age, as for them it would be difficult to get healthcare cover in private insurance.
> ...


Surely those over70 years of age would get free health care anyway?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

extranjero said:


> Surely those over70 years of age would get free health care anyway?


Not necessarily. Only if they're from a country with a reciprocal agreement


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

cecilia said:


> What básic package????
> I posted the link to the government site in my post, that s the law that made this convenio come to exist.
> 
> To do it you need to have, as I said,
> ...



Sorry ,missed the link. 
In the original post though it does say " The scheme will be nation-wide, but managed by each autonomous region which will have the option of including different services over and above the basic package announced by the Government. "


----------



## cecilia (Mar 25, 2013)

You're right, this means that every autonomous region is able.to say that they offer more "benefits" than the ones offered usually in the "cartera de Servicios", this means that for ex they could.agree.to cover prescriptions, etc

To know what the cart era de Servicios is , go to your CCAA page


----------

